# Bahrain GP - Free Practice - BMW Press Group



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Bahrain GP - Free Practice 
04/02/2004 

Weather: Dry, sunny. Max temp: 31°C Air, 54°C Track, Humidity 26% 
Sakhir (BRN). The first taste of the Bahrain International Circuit proved quite positive for the BMW WilliamsF1 Team drivers, Juan Pablo Montoya and Ralf Schumacher, who were 2nd and 6th fastest respectively at the end of today's Second Free Practice Session.

Juan Pablo Montoya: First session: 4th Second session: 2nd 
Chassis: FW26 05 1.33.027min 1.31.451min
(Spare car FW25 02)
I definitely like this track because it's quite challenging and this is how a good circuit must be. Of course the facilities are amazing, as everyone can see. Also the grip is not too bad, in spite of all we have heard so far, and the track has become quicker and quicker throughout the session. The tyre choice won't be too easy, though, because both the types that Michelin has taken out here are good in different ways. It will be quite interesting to see what happens tomorrow and especially in the race. I am confident.

Ralf Schumacher: First session: 11th Second session: 6th 
Chassis: FW26 03 1.34.619min 1.31.842min
I am very happy with today's Free Practice sessions, when we could thoroughly complete our programme. A small problem is the fact that since the track gets quicker and quicker, we don't know if our car goes faster thanks to the set-up changes we make or just because of the improved grip-level. I generally like the track very much even if it is still quite dusty.

Sam Michael (Chief Operations Engineer, WilliamsF1):
Well done to those who have built the circuit and all the facilities here! For us it was a good Friday practice. All cars were going faster and faster throughout the sessions and we have had no major problems. It looks like we are facing a very interesting race here as the circuit seems to change a lot and nobody really knows what to expect for race day. However, after we have run our scheduled programme in the course of the day we have got enough data to make our tyre choice. 

Mario Theissen (BMW Motorsport Director):
All in all it was a very eventful Free Practice Session, but everything went according to plan for us. The engines worked with no problems at all and temperatures remained always in the safety "green" area. To protect ourselves from the sand, the air-intake filters are particularly important here. To explain it in a simple way, we use a filter of a more dense material. The goal is to let through as much air as possible whilst affording the intake the best protection.


----------

